# Hello, Guno. Let's talk Politics.



## Wake

[MENTION=48060]guno[/MENTION]

Frankly, I feel some of your political comments are ignorant, and at times bizarre. 

I challenge you to discuss politics with me, to test the fairness of your worldview. 

You don't have to come here and prove the worth of your beliefs, but I reckon a man of your apparent convictions would, right? I'd like to see to what extent you actually believe the things you say. Should you read this thread, just post in it and we'll begin. I won't personally attack you, either. I think a passionate man like yourself would oblige.


----------



## Wake

For example, during some Sunday you opine that buses with armed guards should pull up and march them (religious folk) out to the buses, and into re-education camps. Do you acknowledge how fascist that sounds? Obviously you feel strongly enough to kidnap people and take them to special camps... yet you seem more than unwilling to stand behind the things you say? Maybe a lot of the things you post are just for show.

 [MENTION=48060]guno[/MENTION]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Thank you, Wake.  I find good qualities in Guno and wish that he could move past his hatred of Christians.  I am believing for that.  Bless his heart.  - Jeri


----------



## DriftingSand

Hatred can horribly hinder good judgement. I truly hope guno shows up and puts his hatred aside long enough to honestly discuss these various issues in an adult manner.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Jeremiah said:


> Thank you, Wake.  I find good qualities in Guno and wish that he could move past his hatred of Christians.  I am believing for that.  Bless his heart.  - Jeri



From personal experience, I know that people who hate religion have very good reason. 
Instead of condemning him for his opinions, why not ask why he feels the way he does?


----------



## Dante

Poor fool, another 'call out' in the wrong area of the Bull Ring?


good gawd, most of you people cannot grasp the most simpl,e concepts, yet you post away like you're actually sentient


----------

